# Hawk Weirdos (12 of them)!



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Hawk has re-released the 12 Weirdos kits.

You can see them here at Mega Hobby:

http://www.megahobby.com/cgi-bin/shopper.exe?keywords=frantics&search=action

James


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Great price.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Those kits are a gasser!


----------

